# need to remove my 01 maxima ecu



## pae9132 (Aug 27, 2004)

hey everyone what's going on...I've searched the site but I've been unable to find any info on how to remove the ecu to my 2001 maxima...I've located it in front of the center console near the passengers foot area...there is a plug that would need to come out but I'm not sure how many bolts are holding it in and how hard it will be to take out....I want to know what I'm doing before I do it...I'm going to be sending it in to Jet...thanks


----------

